# purplephazes 2009/2010 grow op



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

These plants are 3mnths old roughly and are all bag seed. :holysheep:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

These are clones in small black pots taken from mother plant 1 week ago and are hardening off 4 guerilla grow. The bigger ones are 3 females and 2 not showing.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 20, 2009)

are you growing these outdoors ,or bringing them in ,,just wondering cause its a 09/10 grow 

:greenmojofor the ladies ,,,eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

this is the watering system i'm going to use, there will be a 100ltr feeding 3 plants and they will be put into 40 ltr pots and buried. The timer will be set to water each 3 days for 10 mins giving each plant 6ltrs of water. Testing still in progress.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> are you growing these outdoors ,or bringing them in ,,just wondering cause its a 09/10 grow
> 
> :greenmojofor the ladies ,,,eace:


 
hi ukgirl im currently growing outdoors, and putting them in a fridge at night with a T12 fluro light to allow 14hrs of light to them, as of sept 6th they will be put outdoors/bush with the watering system on a full moon and that will take them through to roughly 13hrs of daylight a day. peace and take care ooohhh and spring begins in sept and summer ends in march


----------



## natorious (Aug 20, 2009)

The watering system is awesome! Good luck


----------



## growright35 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll be sittin in for the duration. Still wantin to see that fridge!! Lots of thought to your grow, I like it.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi there natorious thanks for calling in and you to girl . I pretty much should say thanks heaps to all of you guys here at MP for the assistance this far and if it was'nt for you all i would not have got very far at all ! I am using 100% organic compost (home made ) with chook **** blood and bone mushroom compost cow **** which i have composted for 4 months along with all of the garden scraps i.e lawn clippings, bannana peels and a whole variety of greens i have also added around 100 worms every 2 weeks to do the buiseness in the compost heap ! I also added topsoil 25 % perlite 30% and some potting mix all organic ! I feed them with fish ferts and seasol every 3 waterings . And yes the pots are a bit small but they will be transfered in 2 weeks to larger pots in the background of the pics but i need to leave them in those smaller pots to allow transportation ! Peace and tak care !


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

growright35 said:
			
		

> I'll be sittin in for the duration. Still wantin to see that fridge!! Lots of thought to your grow, I like it.


 Hi there growright I will post pics of the fridge set up soon.. i am borrowing a mates camera and he just left to take some pics of 2 plants i gave him 3 months ago unfortunatly 1 of them has hermied but pics will follow in a couple of hours ! Take care !


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

natorious said:
			
		

> The watering system is awesome! Good luck


 I will be using 3 systems like this but the bags will be buried for stealth and wrapped in thick plastic to prevent any wear and tear on the bags ! I will cover them with the soil provided from the holes i am going to dig the pots into the ground ! The reason i have 3 plots is due to having to allow leo to find a plot... and rippers to find a plot... and me to KEEP 1 plot LOL !


----------



## 420benny (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope, that's not gonna work with benny's special GREEN MOJO happening, you will keep all three. Good attitude.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Nope, that's not gonna work with benny's special GREEN MOJO happening, you will keep all three. Good attitude.


Hahahaha Thanks for hopping in benny   i was hoping you'd call in due to the need for your green mojo hold this :bong: and i'll post up some more pics real soon ! Peace and Take care !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking brilliant purplephazes 

How does the water get pumped?

Or is it gravity fed?

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 21, 2009)

sweet setup purplehazes. .

there goes the camping gear in another diy.:hubba: ...

will be watching this...Irish...


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Looking brilliant purplephazes
> 
> How does the water get pumped?
> 
> ...


 Hi there hippy i'm glad you stopped in as well And you as well irish keep watching it should be an exciting journey !I got the girls back safe and sound but i gave my mother plant away to the baby sitter .. To answer your question hippy i'll be growing on a north face of a hillside to get the maximum benefits of the sun.. i will also have the bags wrapped in heavy duty plastic and they will be covered with the soil that is removed from the ground which the 40ltr pots will sit in ! This will prevent the sun heating the bags up and will also apply pressure on top of the bags to water the plants suffiently given that they are also on a hillside gravity will also assist in watering as well ! There's also around 20metres of the black pipe as well so i can space the 3 plants to allow the maximum growth and light to each plant ! 3 plots will be identical set ups but on different hillsides and all within 500 metres of permanant running water (a river ) i will also add some water crystals which will be soaked in the nutes so the roots can gain some moisture and nutes through the crystals . The reason for doing this is because they will be 80 mile away from home and i'll be checking and feeding only once per month untill they begin to flower then i will check them each fortnight ! Guerilla growing is the word for today and if the farmer of the property should find my camping showers and plants... Please take whatever you want but leave my timers alone they cost me $30 ! Peace and take care ! OOhh and Mr farmer please fire some warning shots if you see me in your paddocks at 2am once a month !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2009)

Lets hope you dont spring a leak


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Lets hope you dont spring a leak


Well the box says Made in China ! Game over !...UUUmmm i am concerned as to wheather the farmer is a good shot and if it comes down to it ..its me or the bag ..LOL ! This could be a hard decision... but the bag gets it ! Take care ! I'm also hoping that the snakes are'nt really thirsty i hear they have got sharp teeth lol !


----------



## growright35 (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess you should also remember to take extra batteries with you on your monthly trip. Seems it could be one of those little things that could be forgotten.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanx for the tip growright35 still waiting for my bud to arrive so i can post up them pics for ya ! I have been testing the timers for 2 months and the batteries are still ok ..they say that 1 set of batteries will be fine for 1 season but they don't mention how long a season is ! I hope they don't mean a football season ! Hahahaha !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 21, 2009)

Real nice, purplehazes .  This is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Real nice, purplehazes . This is going to be fun to watch.


Hello Art How are you my freind ! This certainly should be an exciting venture i am looking really forward to the adrenalin rush !   These plants are growing faster than jacks beanstalk its 33 deg today and they grew an inch over night hahaha ! 6 months of planing and organising is finally becoming reality ! And i'm wrapped ! I'm not looking to forward the digging ...its all clay and sandstone  ! Yet i will only get out what i put in ! So the wife and I have been doing a few extra somersaults in the bedroom to harden up my shoulders LOL ! Stay tuned ! Peace and all the best Art !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you, my friend.  It's convenient that spring is headed your way instead of fall, too!


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are a few pics of some more clones i took 2 days ago ! My mothers i took these from are a bit ahead of me and getting rather large ..so transportation may be tricky but these clones will allow me to travel with no problems but i will see how things go anyway but i need to prepare for the worst case scenario ! oohh and they are in jiffy 7 peat pellets and i use clonex cloning gel it seems to work quite well so far ! My humidity dome is a fish tank Hahahaha The fish moved out and have a new home down the toilet bowl and no harm came to them i ph-ed the water before i flushed them to their new hotel !


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello again everyone ! A few people wish to see my fridge ! All of the plants just fit in here like one big happy family for 2 1/2 hrs each night which gives them around 13 1/2 hrs of light per day ! The fan is out of an old computer and is wired to a 12 volt plug and plugs into a double adapter along with the light ! Marvelous ! The temps in the fridge are 28 deg cel after sunset ! I have also drilled out holes on the outside of the fridge to act as an exuast outlet... it also pulls air between the freezer and fridge door there a gap there with a rag shoved in it ! Dodgy... yes.... but it seems to work !  Peace !


----------



## growright35 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharin your fridge setup. Seems perfect for what you use it for. I was able to modify mine for complete grow, veg to goodness, and still looks only like a fridge. If the temp probs werent so bad we would probably see more folks use them. They can provide very stealthy options for those of us with no where but a garage to grow in. I appreciate ya sharin. Good luck growin to completion.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello growright 35 ! .. Thats is so true a lil bit O sunshine on it raises the temps big time ! I'm considering Mounting the other light i use for the clones inside the middle of the door... it would work out but the risk factor makes me think otherwise . I can't really take to many risks at the moment my neighbours are very nosey people if you get my meaning ! So until they move out stealth remains the word of the day Lol ! Peace and all the best ! and thanks for calling in !


----------



## IRISH (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello PurpleHazes.  .

i love to see the diy projects us heads can come up with. you should have seen mine, and arts first grow cab.:hubba: . we were thinking on the same wave-length. 

ventilation , ventilation , ventilation... that is the key word for today... ...


----------



## growright35 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hope all your plans have been comin together PP. Been workin a ton lately at a new gig and am beat but I will try to get some pics together to post somewhere of my beasty fridge the wife calls Bertha. I had a few post's of it once but removed to to some paranoia episodes, I'm laughin to meself cause I never got rid of the actual reason I was paranoid to begin with, but I removed the posts...Go figure. Anyway stay safe.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 29, 2009)

Irish 





> Hello PurpleHazes.  .
> 
> i love to see the diy projects us heads can come up with. you should have seen mine, and arts first grow cab. . we were thinking on the same wave-length.
> 
> ventilation , ventilation , ventilation... that is the key word for today... ...


Hi there irish ! Yes the DIY projects are a bit hit and miss LOL ! But as they say 100 heads are better than 1 haha ! I had a few heat issues in the beginning yet the comp fan seems to work well i don't have an intake fan just an exhaust fan but i remove the rag in the door and it seems to allow enough air flow to keep the plants happy ! We also have been getting some really hot days down here as well and it is still winter but spring begins in mid september ! Another problem has come to light as well ...I have once again started to early !~! Will i learn ?? Hahaha so my freinds are doing well... 4 Freinds have 1 plant each and i still have 1 female as well i also still have the clones coming along nicely which is going to be the primary priority they will be timed well ! Take care !                                                          





> growright35  Hope all your plans have been comin together PP. Been workin a ton lately at a new gig and am beat but I will try to get some pics together to post somewhere of my beasty fridge the wife calls Bertha. I had a few post's of it once but removed to to some paranoia episodes, I'm laughin to meself cause I never got rid of the actual reason I was paranoid to begin with, but I removed the posts...Go figure. Anyway stay safe.


 Hahaha well the plans were ...more rain and less sun ! And naturally i get the opposite ! As i quoted to irish ! The growing conditions are supreme but the daylight hrs are not quite optimal ! These clones will work out fine ! But my othr plants had to be given away for stealth and travel reasons/ problems  ( they got to big ) I've been preparing chicken wire covers and preping my compost heap and i continually test my auto watering system every day ..I am a bit paranoid about it ....although it works fine ..The what if factor keeps getting to me ! Hahaha i'll have to trust it one day soon for sure ! I also went for a drive this morning out to the area where i'll be growing ! Bloody spectacular i must say ! I'll keep a look out for your fridge pics as well ! Its always a good thing to see variations and new idea's ...untill then Peace and take care ! OHH i'll post some pics around tuesday when the clones have rooted !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

Well she's flowering now as well and she gave me nice clones while she was veging she's bagseed and she is showing no signs of being a hermie ! YaY i finally am onto a winner ! Still have neighbour issues though ! And if i had my way i'd still have all of my girls but safety must come first !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

Maybe >>Sorry everyone this is my first attempt of downloading i am not very good at it ! So this is the mother of my clones she is unfortunatly the only girl i have left now the others grew to fast and have gone to the RSPCA (ASPCA ) to be sent to new homes LOL ! She is a massive 2 1/2 feet tall hahaha sativa as well it would appear ! Hmmm revege may happen yet so i'll keep her locked in her cave if this should become apparent ! ?? sp


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 5, 2009)

Hehe that freezer set up is super ghetto style. Thumbs up man.

Hahaha and the fishtank as well.. I hope those fishies like their new home..


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

GGGEeeezzzzzuuuzzzzz ! I closed the attachments page  :holysheep: !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

The clone pics these were potted 2 days ago and are getting hardened off ! And the older clones are in # 1 pic  i have 6 in total  with a seeded plant in the white pot (far left pic#1 ) i have 3 seeded in those pots seperatly !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

3 older clones and 1 seeded plant in the fridge and a pic of the mother plant side on shot ! And the roots appearing from my clones yay they all survived... And i was going to put them out into the bush but its a full moon at the moment and i got a bit worried that the days are'nt quite long enough yet so i'll let the clones grow up a bit and in 2-3 weeks i can rest assured knowing that it is perfectly safe to put them out without flowering to early ! Peace and take care ! Yeehaa the fun is getting closer and my blood is beginning to rush ! Don't sleep to well you crocadiles , Kangaroos, Koalas and Wombats ....I'm coming to ruin your evening ! LOL !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Hehe that freezer set up is super ghetto style. Thumbs up man.
> 
> Hahaha and the fishtank as well.. I hope those fishies like their new home..


Hi there RiskyPack ! Thanks man.. for stopping in   ! I put a lot of thought into the fridge setup it crossed my mind for 1 minute and took 2 minutes to fit the light in there (shoved in  ) and it took 3 minutes to drill the holes for the fan and to professionally fit it as well  As easy as 123 ! The fish also offered to give up their living quarters as long as i promised them that they would get a chance to meet Paris so i booked them a room at the Hilton in Sydney :hubba: As far as i know they got there last week.. tuesday ! Stay tuned as the Outback adventure will get exciting in 2-3 weeks ! Peace and take care !


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 5, 2009)

im pulling up my seat for this 1 im very intrested 2 see how it all turns out

good luck and *green mojo*


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2009)

Be here watching :watchplant:


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2009)

Lookin good bro...pulling up a seat...


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome hamster , PC , and marky J , It should be an interesting 6 months ahead ! Please put your seatbelts on !


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 5, 2009)

Watchin this...


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

Just a family Album shot ! And the kids Mother is testing out 1 of the many opposum protector nets ! And the boss is contemplating mowing the lawns ! Welcome OG KUSH ! And Art fill that space ..or watch this one ! LOL !


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome fridge set up . . . I swear this site gets better every day!  I find a new thread, get sucked in, the wife yells at me for being on the computer for hours!  I'm in for the duration as well, hazes.  pretty Rot you have there too.


----------



## the chef (Sep 10, 2009)

nice purp, just wondering what kinda smoke was in the bag and what fragrance are you getting right now?


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 11, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> nice purp, just wondering what kinda smoke was in the bag and what fragrance are you getting right now?


 Hello Chef ! The only real way that i can explain how these plants smell is that they stink real good  right now :rofl:  ! As for the smoke the seeds came from !... A grey haired biker that would 'nt offer ditch for fear of my little white *edit!* kickin his fat one ! LMAO  !  You know what i mean ! Peace and they tmell great excuse my lisp ! Ha ha ha !


----------



## zipflip (Sep 11, 2009)

> The reason i have 3 plots is due to having to allow leo to find a plot... and rippers to find a plot... and me to KEEP 1 plot LOL


 i did the same this year wit the 5 plants i got outdoors. i split em all up but 2 together. as a just in csase of not so much for leo or rippers but in case of deer etc..

dig the waterng setup ya got man.
  wat'd ya all use to make it really. im all ears bro. cuz next yera i wanna do only 3 outdoor girls but im a start them indoors to get em nice an plump prior to puttem em out too so i can have some bahemoths im hopin. but i dont get out to the area much anymore these days but its only spot i can do it at imo. and this looks like somethin right up my alley man.
  i guesss wat more im curious is teh total cost of materials for the watering setup, camp showers pump etc...  
  i thought of doin this before but no idea where to begin LOL.
  be my inspiration purple, come on :48:  

but definately :watchplant: and good luck.

  cool fridge too by the way :aok:

edit:  taht last pic..  is taht ya yard man?  kinda looks liek under a bridge man. :huh:  lol.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 11, 2009)

Ha ha zip you always make me laugh ! (under a bridge ) I'll share this top secret watering system with you ! I got 3 X 25 meter hoses for $4.50 aus each ! The timer was $24 each ! The clear plastic hoses connected to the bags cost $5 for 2 meters i also got some tee sections to fit to the hoses these are all 12mm hoses and fittings to suit the 12mm fitting on the water bags ! They were about $1 each and $1 for the hose clamps as well ! The water bags were $7 each at a camping shop and all the other stuff came from a hardware store ! I'll shoot up some pics to give you a better idea of how it gets assembled ! Hang about won't be long !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's a better look at the system ! All told its about $75 dollars per system with 100liters of water to feed 3 plants ! All the best ! To soak my 40 liter pots requires 4 litres of water each second day per plant ! which 36 liters each 6 days so every 15-16 days i will fill the bags again from a river about 200 meters away ! And give them nutes as well ! Hope this helps ! I would also recommend keeping the receipt when you purchase the timers The first lot of timers i got were holman brand and they were crappy But the gardenmate one's work well !


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2009)

man, that sound somethin exactly up my alley and in my ball park for price as a trade off of having teh convenience of havin them have water utes more tahn tehy would relying on me to go to them every week. 
  thanks much for puttin up the pix purple.
  hope ya dont mind but i coppied tehm to a folder wit all my mj pix for future reference when/if id get round to assembling one myself. got all winter to finger it all tho.



> I would also recommend keeping the receipt when you purchase the timers The first lot of timers i got were holman brand and they were crappy But the gardenmate one's work well


 :aok:  is taht why you ran an tested tehm 2 months prior to even puttin them out?  good thing tho huh?
 i'll prolly be sitttin at home constantly worryin if they still workin or not LOL.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 12, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> man, that sound somethin exactly up my alley and in my ball park for price as a trade off of having teh convenience of havin them have water utes more tahn tehy would relying on me to go to them every week.
> thanks much for puttin up the pix purple.
> hope ya dont mind but i coppied tehm to a folder wit all my mj pix for future reference when/if id get round to assembling one myself. got all winter to finger it all tho.
> 
> ...


Sweet zip ! I'm glad you like the set up ! I'm going to wrap the bags in a thick plastic sheet as well so that they can be protected from the elements ! I'll also cover them with the soil that comes out of the holes i'll be digging to put the pots into (for stealth )and (avoid heat )! And i don't mind that you have copied this idea.. in fact i'm glad you did and i hope more people consider using this idea ! It saves a lot of extra visits to your plot and allows any under growth to repair itself so there will be no tracks leading to a plot as well ! At $75 per plot i think its a pretty cheap option especially if you live in a built up area and have to travel a long way to check ya grow (you save on fuel costs ) ! And yes i have been testing it for a few months now so i can sleep at night... if your timers are reliable there should be no problems with the operation ! oohh i also have ice cream containers which i've modified to put the timers into (made air tight ) so that the rain cannot effect how it works ! Peace and take care ! Here's where it all began hahaha its modified slightly http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40198&highlight=Automated+water+system


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2009)

at least i found you purple :hubba:   :rofl:  
i mean kinda just in time to watch it all in action too.  you work the kinks out etc for me til next summer ok. i'll be :watchplant:  and :48: patiently 

wow i just loked into my bowl and realized its really down to half its capacity in volume. its got like 1/8" thich layer of resin bult up in it.  LOL
  sorry i got off track there LOL
  gots ta clean my bowl today .  thats always fun. especially wit glass :hairpull: 


> if your timers are reliable there should be no problems with the operation !


  yeah, i dont think i'd wanna skimp a few buck on gettin a cheap timer/pump setup.  i am a firm believer taht you get wat you pay for in this world. the reason for higher price is either greed or beter craftmanship etc and ya can usually spot out the greedy ones easy imo.
  granted i skimped on an hps an got a refurb but still i got an hps finally and was only way i could get one so cheap in my budget.
 sorry im rolin off the table here LOL
    i'll just be over here:bolt: :ccc: :bong2: :stoned:  :watchplant:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm really concerned ladies and gentlemen ! Will this pot size be enough for my mother plant to complete her grow in ! Help please ! She's 38 inches tall and 3 weeks into flower ! I realise i should put here into the sick bay but a few pms will be very helpful cheers everyone ! Its a 13 -14 liter pot as well and she's been in it for around 3 weeks ! She came out of an 8 liter pot !


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

Howdy pp! Seems a bit late to repot, but seeing as it hasn't been in there long....... How careful can you be about repotting her without any drama? Zip recently tried it and it worked. Feeling lucky?...


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 12, 2009)

Ouch that hurts ! Umm well i guess if i have to ! Getting all nervous now ! Thanks Benny ! Haha ! Hhmmm !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

There's a war in my house ! My motherplant has been clean snapped in half a football has been kicked into her ! I asked my wife to tell the kids to kick there ball around in the park (where they always play ) And her comment was that the kids can kick it where ever they like ! So i agreed to save an arguement erupting and 2 minutes later she was snapped ! I have lost 3 tomatoe plants over 4 months in the exact same circumstances ! STEP KIDS ! anyone want some or a single minded wife ?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry, already have my own single-minded wife :hubba:


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 13, 2009)

I think these plants are going to be monsters.. I'm looking forward to see how this will turn out


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Sorry, already have my own single-minded wife :hubba:


Has she got a long lost sister  ? I think i may of found her  ! Can she punch like Ali mine doe's( JK ) Peace and Cheers Art ! ...Risky Pack 





> I think these plants are going to be monsters.. I'm looking forward to see how this will turn out


 Thanks again RP.. I will do my best to be sure ! I really do hope they grow as good as there Maammmy !


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 13, 2009)

I have been wondering a lot about clones.. Is it possible to take a clone and make it to a new mother? Or is the genes somehow diluted? Is it best to start a mother from a seed?


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

Well risky there's a few mixed idea's about that question ! It does depend on the pheno (i think is the right word ) You can take clones from generally any plant but the THC depleates after 4 or 5  generations and /or the cannibaniods depleates.. if you have a strong breed/strain then as far as i know you are safe taking clones for 4 generations but there after i would'nt advise it IMO but if i'm wrong which is a possibility someone may teach us both something here ! I am not 100% sure about it !


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I have been wondering a lot about clones.. Is it possible to take a clone and make it to a new mother? Or is the genes somehow diluted? Is it best to start a mother from a seed?



clones are 'biologically' an _exact_ duplicate of the donor/mother. 
"I" always flower the plants from seed and retain the "chosen" ones clone as a donor/mother. "I" feel clones make better donors, and allowing the plant from seed to fully mature and flower out, allows 'me' to observe/study it's traits, characteristics before choosing it as "the" donor.
Now, that said, cloning clones, in succession (ie clones of clones of clones) _"can"_ genetically degrade over time/generations.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> clones are 'biologically' an _exact_ duplicate of the donor/mother.
> "I" always flower the plants from seed and retain the "chosen" ones clone as a donor/mother. "I" feel clones make better donors, and allowing the plant from seed to fully mature and flower out, allows 'me' to observe/study it's traits, characteristics before choosing it as "the" donor.
> Now, that said, cloning clones, in succession (ie clones of clones of clones) _"can"_ genetically degrade over time/generations.


Hmm speedy gonzales step aside  ! Thanks Hick much appreciated !


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2009)

Got my seatbelt, this is gonna be a great grow!  I thot kick off was Friday.  Sorry to hear bout the Mom as a casulty of a game.  Were you able to turn the top into clones?

Excellent post Hick.  Is it proven that the clones loose vigor after consecutive cloneings?  I have heard this before.

Excellent Journal Purple, I really really want to keep up with this grow, you got spring .....so cool spring.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi TC you are my first female visitor to comment ! YA HOO ! And in regards to taking clones i have to say no ! ..due having to revege them and not having the time to do so ! 24hr light and then i'd need to slowly bring them back to meet daylight hours it could take upto 5-6 weeks to do so ! But i do have 9 very healthy females and 6 older fem clones  from another fem as well which are not doing so well i also have 3 males which will allow me to pollinate a few buds to get seed for next season ! I'll be putting 12 of the best clones out into the bush on or around the the 24th of sept and will have 4 plants per plot not the original 3 plants and the males will be growing in the sugar cane ! Thanks for popping in ! See you soon ! Peace and take care !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

Purplephazes supersoil composted for 5 months and an update of the clones


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2009)

> Hi TC you are my first female visitor to comment



Oh no, being female, I could not let this go....
check your post #3, I thot I saw UKgirl here.....somewhere..yes..post 3.  

Glad to be here.  I love growing outdoor, and this grow will be a good one to watch as my garden lays under snowy and rainy skies.  You got a great grow show starting here...looks really good.  I really like your watering system.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Oh no, being female, I could not let this go....
> check your post #3, I thot I saw UKgirl here.....somewhere..yes..post 3.
> 
> Glad to be here. I love growing outdoor, and this grow will be a good one to watch as my garden lays under snowy and rainy skies. You got a great grow show starting here...looks really good. I really like your watering system.


  Oh gee ! My Bad ! Opps please forgive me ! So long ago about 14 joints and 27 bongs to be precise ! The memory cells are'nt to sharp these days  ! :48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2009)

I was just giving you a hard time...you waiting around smoking all those j's and bong hits.....lol....


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

this grow has encouraged me to germ a bagseed..even tho I have retail seeds just for the fun of it..I like not knowig on this one. we shal see what I can make of her.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I was just giving you a hard time...you waiting around smoking all those j's and bong hits.....lol....


Thats ok TC:ignore:  ! I've got broad shoulders lately ! They have been hardening up during the pregnancy   ! I even have a visitor giving me hard time as well   And yup i'm packin my $100 1/4 as we speak ! And the popcorn buds should be nice  and dry soon 100% organic


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> this grow has encouraged me to germ a bagseed..even tho I have retail seeds just for the fun of it..I like not knowig on this one. we shal see what I can make of her.


Bagseed surprise ! You have influenced me to name my seeds :aok: 2dog ! And welcome to my down under thunder adventure.. You are like the 3rd lady  And here's some *MOJO *for your bagseed suprise  ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

very cool I feel special...lets smoke..lol:48:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 13, 2009)

pp, are you really preggers? lol


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 14, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> very cool I feel special...lets smoke..lol:48:


oh you are special 2dog   you are here with all of us at MP.. The only place  :48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello PP 

Does your supersoil smell?

Just curious  

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 14, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello PP
> 
> Does your supersoil smell?
> 
> ...


Umm Doe's a bear fart in the woods  :rofl: My dog rolls around in it and she smells alright sort of like roses !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a large compost pile I am making for next years grows, I was just wondering if the soil will honk so bad it hides the plants smell :rofl:

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 14, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have a large compost pile I am making for next years grows, I was just wondering if the soil will honk so bad it hides the plants smell :rofl:
> 
> eace:


:hubba: 4 months ago i used to unveil it for my nosey neighbours 5am And it was steaming  Oohh yeah i'll never forget those days  ! The old duck over the back even had her sewage pit checked out because i forgot to remind her:argue:  that it may have been chicken poo, cowpoo, and grass and blood "n"bone baking under a tarpoline overnite for 3 months( oopps my bad ):headbang2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2009)

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello again everyone ! I hope you are all well and taking care ! I have a funny story i'd like to share with you but you must promise not to laugh to hard ! Anyways i have delivered 3 of my 12 plants into the great Australian outback ! I stacked my car up with them and took my watering systems and chicken wire and all of the other requirements to enable my system to be a great success ! I arrived at my water source at around 10pm . I proceeded to fill the watering bags and carry them into the site which i had previously checked out at an earlier date ! I had to walk across an open feild for about 1/2 a mile and then up a large bushy hill for 1/2 a mile.... so here i was carrying 80 liters of water on a bench press weight bar... wandering aimlessly up a mountain listening to the silence of a nice peaceful evening  and the occasional Kangaroo hoping away from me ! When i was about 100 meters from the top of the hill i heard this really loud groaning and grunting, snorting , Branches snapping ,Bushes get mowed down and praise the lord ...coming directly my way ! And yes it was a massive Boar ! So I had to think fast !!... and all i could think of was to turn and RUN !! It also seems that Australia has nothing but Gum trees with no lower branches so tree climbing was not an option .. Now i'd say that after the first 50 downhill leaps and bounds was when i had to bail out on the water idea and 20 more rolls after that i decided to kill my lights and stumble blind ! Meanwhile this grunting and snorting machine was around about 60 - 80 meters behind me but there was no way to be sure ! Then i figured i can move faster if i have my light turned on so i turned it on and kept on running / rolling ! I finally got to the bottom of the hill and spotted a short tree to climb ..upon waiting up the tree for 40 minutes the pig past by and ventured off into the distance ! Thats when i started to feel rather drousy and a bit sick in the stomach ! As i scratched a mosquito bite i realised that i had been attacked by ticks... 2 behind my neck and 1 on each of my lower legs ( the only tool i did'nt have was tweezers ) DAMN ! so the show had to go on ....i attempted to find the water up the hill but to no avail ! So i used the other bags which i had intended to use for another plot ! This was successful.. but as i got more and more fatigued i found that i could not continue to carry soil and water to complete the mission at hand and these ticks were begining to create havoc with my body and i was mentally tripping for free !! So i put my plants back in the car and drove homeward... upon approaching Brisbane i successfully bypassed a police checkpoint ( YAHOO ) and had all 4 of the ticks removed but 2 of the heads of these ticks were still in my body ...so the next morning i woke up and i was acheing painfully and the doctor told me that i had been attacked by these stupid paralising ticks (paralistic tick things ?? ) He gave a shot of antibiotics and dug out the heads of these critters and told me to enjoy 3-4 days in bed ! So i did just that ! I'll post up some pics soon of the family ! And i am now slightly wiser and have some great tick deterrents for this coming weekend ! When round 2 begins ! Hahahaha ..Peace and Take care !


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 2, 2009)

:rofl: Damn, that's some story. Gives new meaning to the term "guerilla" growing, that's for sure. I wonder if the boar would've left you alone if you had tossed it a two pound steak to chomp away on, while you high-tailed it out'a there? - RT


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 2, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Hello again everyone ! I hope you are all well and taking care ! I have a funny story i'd like to share with you but you must promise not to laugh to hard ! Anyways i have delivered 3 of my 12 plants into the great Australian outback ! I stacked my car up with them and took my watering systems and chicken wire and all of the other requirements to enable my system to be a great success ! I arrived at my water source at around 10pm . I proceeded to fill the watering bags and carry them into the site which i had previously checked out at an earlier date ! I had to walk across an open feild for about 1/2 a mile and then up a large bushy hill for 1/2 a mile.... so here i was carrying 80 liters of water on a bench press weight bar... wandering aimlessly up a mountain listening to the silence of a nice peaceful evening  and the occasional Kangaroo hoping away from me ! When i was about 100 meters from the top of the hill i heard this really loud groaning and grunting, snorting , Branches snapping ,Bushes get mowed down and praise the lord ...coming directly my way ! And yes it was a massive Boar ! So I had to think fast !!... and all i could think of was to turn and RUN !! It also seems that Australia has nothing but Gum trees with no lower branches so tree climbing was not an option .. Now i'd say that after the first 50 downhill leaps and bounds was when i had to bail out on the water idea and 20 more rolls after that i decided to kill my lights and stumble blind ! Meanwhile this grunting and snorting machine was around about 60 - 80 meters behind me but there was no way to be sure ! Then i figured i can move faster if i have my light turned on so i turned it on and kept on running / rolling ! I finally got to the bottom of the hill and spotted a short tree to climb ..upon waiting up the tree for 40 minutes the pig past by and ventured off into the distance ! Thats when i started to feel rather drousy and a bit sick in the stomach ! As i scratched a mosquito bite i realised that i had been attacked by ticks... 2 behind my neck and 1 on each of my lower legs ( the only tool i did'nt have was tweezers ) DAMN ! so the show had to go on ....i attempted to find the water up the hill but to no avail ! So i used the other bags which i had intended to use for another plot ! This was successful.. but as i got more and more fatigued i found that i could not continue to carry soil and water to complete the mission at hand and these ticks were begining to create havoc with my body and i was mentally tripping for free !! So i put my plants back in the car and drove homeward... upon approaching Brisbane i successfully bypassed a police checkpoint ( YAHOO ) and had all 4 of the ticks removed but 2 of the heads of these ticks were still in my body ...so the next morning i woke up and i was acheing painfully and the doctor told me that i had been attacked by these stupid paralising ticks (paralistic tick things ?? ) He gave a shot of antibiotics and dug out the heads of these critters and told me to enjoy 3-4 days in bed ! So i did just that ! I'll post up some pics soon of the family ! And i am now slightly wiser and have some great tick deterrents for this coming weekend ! When round 2 begins ! Hahahaha ..Peace and Take care !



Makes me kind of happy that we don't have any dangerous wildlife here in Denmark. A shame you didn't bring a camera, would have made a nice blair witch video. I hope you have better luck next time


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi there riskypack the wildlife is risky buisness !.... It keeps the adrenalin buzz rollin  ! And welcome rolling thunder i'll take a steak with me next time so i don't end up getting turned into steak LOL ! Take Care !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 7, 2009)

Just a quick update of the plants i have at home currently i decided to leave 3 in the bush and i'll keep these at home due to them flowering earlier than expected ! I'll get pics of my bush grow and watering system next week ...( sit tight ) I hope the Bloody things are still doing what they were employed to do ! I hope they are double this they get 3 more hours of the Purest Sun as a Bonus ! I've also been praying to the MJ gods that they are Casey STONERS on a Super bike !  Peace and stay safe everyone !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello PP 

Lovely looking plants.

Very Sativa dom, they will take a long flowering time.

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello PP
> 
> Lovely looking plants.
> 
> ...


Hi there HIE .  and the days are getting longer  I have been worried  that this may happen ! ( " Re " our converstion ) So Revege is an option for most of them ! 12 hr 40 min sunrise /set times currently... these plants are only getting 9 hrs direct sun and heavy shade ! Again i am still to early   .. i had a debate about this in an Aus forum they say to seed out on the 6th sept but a lot of people agree and disagree ! ( Big country ) but i think i should have waited until my daylight hrs were similiar to those of 420 13 - 14 hrs long ! Yet the other 3 plants in the bush are on Typical Ozzzie flat land and getting around 11 hrs direct sun ! Meanwhile i gained 3 seeds for a December grow as well ! The plants in the black pots flowered at 10 inches :rofl:  ! They have hit the road ( for beneficial reasons . ) So the seed Co is not really flash for now   ! But hermie will be in mother natures hands ! As long as my Bong gets filled for free there will be Joints for all of us to share while winter invades your land ! oohh and the swine flu is'nt really as bad as THEY say 1/2 of our population is still here !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

A bit HARSH !  You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to HippyInEngland again.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

The end of Autumn start of winter is showing its face here, we were down to 50f/10c here this morning, the next 5 days are forecast as being a low of 43f/6c.

I have 1 plant that still needs 3 ish weeks, I dont think it will make it, so if it moulds it will become ISO.

I have 2 1/2 large plants to harvest over the next couple of days (did half of one yesterday but my fingers went numb in the cold so it will be finished today)

What kind of low temps are you getting?

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> A bit HARSH ! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to HippyInEngland again.


 
I get that all the time, there has to be a way of bringing the thanks back some how.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep they say elnino ! Its been 26-33 cel according to the bureau ? My thermometer shows 44 - 52 cel at high noon on most days . A cold snap of southerlies came through last nite and the bureau are saying 10 cel ! It was to cold to go and look ! We only got an inch of rain at the start of sept and nothing since ... Queensland ??? Hahaha ! Lemon juice and tap water ! Damn the girlies are missing the rain ! Not to mention a free car wash as well ! ( water restrictions are on ) There goes the vegetables ! They'll look like my grandmothers feet in a week ! ( she's 94 )


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I get that all the time, there has to be a way of bringing the thanks back some how.


 For sure gotta be !


----------



## zipflip (Oct 8, 2009)

man, it sure looks sunny an nice where you are purple..  
 im a come join ya in the sun k :aok:  
 it seems like i aint seen the sun in over week n half here lately. LOL
  the girls look like they diggin the sun too


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

Yo Zip the daytime temps are crazy at the moment ( not a cloud to be seen ) I'll repot a couple today as well ! I see that you had success repotting a flowering plant ..so i'll try my luck as well ! LOL ! Take care and stay safe !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 9, 2009)

OH DEARY ME ! Tonight a very late model white van with illegal tinted windows ( very black windows ) and aerials x 3 parked right outside my house for 2 minutes . So i walked out of my front door to investigate and it took off real quick ! Yeehaa... i love the paranoid brain spasms ! My heart has been pounding for a few hours now ! I hope they don't mace my dog ! They will have a situation on there hands if they be cruel to my best mate ! And i out right refuse to pull my girls ! They can lock me up and let me think about my next grow for all i care ! Who knows i'll no doubt meet some seed suppliers to support my next grow anyway ! Yahoo that will be a bonus ! Peace and take care ! I'm going to go and boobie trap my yard and bring my dog inside !


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 12, 2009)

whoa man........

scary stuff.......

maybe it was just a pedo looking for kids walking home???? although that really wouldn't be any better...


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 12, 2009)

Easy there Smot poker ! You'll scare my plants and they'll herm on me ! I've been watching out for it again and have'nt seen it ! Welcome aboard !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello MP ! I am curious as to wheather anyone can offer any assistance and tell me what the genetics are of my lovely daughter ! I know she's a sativa dom but thats all ! Maybe someone had a child like her ? Maybe someone can put her fathers mind to rest ? She's a lovely plant and i don't really like calling her obscene names any more such as.....plant ! Her funeral is due in about 10 weeks and Jane Doe would not be a nice name for her headstone ! She'll be fine for mine though ! Thanks in advance !


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 15, 2009)

looks like weed to me.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 15, 2009)

But weed will do ! LOL ! Thanks for calling in ! Budluv !


----------



## DonJones (Oct 20, 2009)

Purplehaze,

If you don't already know about it, using Ditch Master REVERSE on the hermie as soon as possible will keep it from pollinating and will also kill any seeds that have started to form.  That will let your mate finish it out and save the smoke even though it is a plant that probably should NOT be kept alive.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 20, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Purplehaze,
> 
> If you don't already know about it, using Ditch Master REVERSE on the hermie as soon as possible will keep it from pollinating and will also kill any seeds that have started to form. That will let your mate finish it out and save the smoke even though it is a plant that probably should NOT be kept alive.


Hi there DJ thanks for calling in man !  Unfortunatly or fortunatly the m8 pulled the hermie he lives to close to me to risk having 9 more herms ! But the ditch master reverse is definatly noted for reference ! Thanks DJ ! The reason his plant hermied was due to going from my house having 10. 5 hrs direct sun ..To his house and getting 3 hrs direct sun ! Maybe something was learnt regarding this happening again ! I certainly hope so ! The herm ( clone ) came from the same mother as all of the plants in my journal ! So the seed genes is no problem ! I was a bit worried for a while but now the evidence is positive results !  Peace and take care !  :48:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 21, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> ... i heard this really loud groaning and grunting, snorting , Branches snapping ,Bushes get mowed down and praise the lord ...coming directly my way ! And yes it was a massive Boar ! ...
> 
> As i scratched a mosquito bite i realised that i had been attacked by ticks... 2 behind my neck and 1 on each of my lower legs ( the only tool i did'nt have was tweezers ) ...



:rofl:  Boars and Ticks Dundee!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 22, 2009)

Hahaha yeah Art ! Mick Dundee from Australia and here's a pic of my guard croc ! Pics in the next post !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok a few problems there ! But Updates have arrived ! If anyone has thoughts on the possibility of revege please let me know ! They receive 10.5 hrs of direct sun and the daylight hrs are 13 hrs long ! Idea's would help me out a lot because i'll have to take drastic action against this happening ! It concerns me because they are heavy sativa's.. Cheers ! And HIE can you notice the difference now that i fed them that bloom booster ! They have had 2 snacks of it with remarkable results ..All bud shall be posted to you !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 22, 2009)

All 9 clones are pretty much identical ! But here's a pic of another one ! While i'm at it ! Peace and take care ..Sorry about the pic quality i'm having a few problems operating the camera to enable us to get close up pervs at it !  LOL ! Oh and no more defiecences BIG THANKS TO MP ! The only place !


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 22, 2009)

Great looking plants (sorry for the obscene term). Great question on the re-veg...I put one out to early to finish last year and it re-vegged due to days being a couple hours longer than the 12/12 I had it in. Green luck to ya!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 23, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> All 9 clones are pretty much identical ! But here's a pic of another one !



Well I'm glad to hear the clones are identical  It is looking really good bro


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello PP 

Wow your girls look much better!

Over here the 13hrs of light would not trigger reveg.

Are your daylight hours increasing or decreasing?

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello PP
> 
> Wow your girls look much better!
> 
> ...


Joke right ?? - rep


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2009)

:rofl:



I will presume they will start to reveg, how are you going to get over this problem?

By December you are going to be getting almost 14.5 hours of direct sunlight.

Its not so much the amount of light that triggers flowering, its the decreasing amount of light that triggers it, some plants will flower with 16/15 hours of light if the light is decreasing daily.

hXXp://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/website/project/index.htm

eace:


----------

